# I wanted to share this MM I found during my summer vacation to the U.S. Virgin Islands!



## saphirice (Sep 27, 2019)

St. John, to be particular. The place we were staying at had outdoor showers, and I found him in one within 5 mins of arriving and checking everything out. Awesome way to start the trip...for me, at least! Rest of the family was freaked out and didn't appreciate him. Their loss. I caught him in a cup and let him back into the wilderness.

I..._think _he's a _Holothele sp. _possibly _shoemakeri? _Let me know if you have any better ideas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow! That's awesome! I remember when I traveled to Rarotonga in the Cook Islands with my family, I was told there were no spiders on the island. As you can imagine, I was terribly disappointed; however, on our way to our rental house, I noticed a small jumping spider on the outside of our car....it only got better from there on out .

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts


----------

